# Shopping in N.I euro v sterling



## TOFFEEPOD (30 Jun 2008)

Heading to Newry soon for some shopping, just wondering should i change euro's to sterling or do they accept euro in shops and if so at what rate? and any ideas on best shops for value towards ROI In Newry town or surrounding areas


----------



## Mucker Man (30 Jun 2008)

As far as I know most shops in Newry accept Euros, the bigger ones definitely do and offer quite a good exchange rate too.


----------



## ciars (30 Jun 2008)

Think tescos do if your thinking about Food shopping.

Friends of ours went up last weekend particularly to go to Mamas and Papas. (baby stuff for their nursery) They originally went to the one in Blanchards town and priced all their items - came in at €1000 Euro for example. They went online checked the UK site and it was about £500STG which clearly didnt effect the exchange rate. ROI shop wouldnt do anything about it.

So they drove up to Newry. Got it all for €500 STG approx. Saved about 300€ in all.


----------



## ubiquitous (30 Jun 2008)

TOFFEEPOD said:


> Heading to Newry soon for some shopping, just wondering should i change euro's to sterling or do they accept euro in shops and if so at what rate? and any ideas on best shops for value towards ROI In Newry town or surrounding areas



You are better off imho getting sterling from an ATM than depending on a shop to give you a fair exchange rate.


----------



## joanmul (30 Jun 2008)

We were in Newry a couple of weeks ago. Dunnes were giving 80p to the Euro. I don't what Sainsburys were giving as I had to use a credit card but next time i go up, which will be soon, I'll bring Euro cash.


----------



## g1g (30 Jun 2008)

anytime i've shopped in uk I've used credit card instead of cash and it's always worked out cheaper no matter what the exchange rate so if you have credit card i'd recommend using that instead.


----------



## ubiquitous (30 Jun 2008)

g1g said:


> anytime i've shopped in uk I've used credit card instead of cash and it's always worked out cheaper no matter what the exchange rate so if you have credit card i'd recommend using that instead.



That's a good tip.


----------



## g1g (30 Jun 2008)

havent used it in about a year now but saves the hassle of exchange rates etc too.


----------



## Joe1234 (30 Jun 2008)

ciars said:


> Think tescos do if your thinking about Food shopping.



Where in Newry is Tesco?


----------



## TOFFEEPOD (1 Jul 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Where in Newry is Tesco?


The nearest tesco is in Banbridge 12 mile from Newry


----------



## bettyboo (1 Jul 2008)

It is not cheaper to use your credit card. Last time I was in Newry most shops offered 0.80p to 1€. Credit card purchases on the same day were charged at around 0.781. Take € with you. If you bought something in Penneys/Primark they offered 0.80 and gave your change in Stg. 
Always double check on a calculator that you are getting the exchange rate the shop tells you they are giving. One shop advised me the rate was 0.79 but when the till worked it out as 0.68! The shop managers excuse was that the till had updated the exchange rate overnight!


----------



## Joe1234 (1 Jul 2008)

TOFFEEPOD said:


> The nearest tesco is in Banbridge 12 mile from Newry



Thanks for that.  Would be a regular visitor to Newry - once every 2 months approx., and have never seen Tesco there, so was just curious!


----------



## ciars (2 Jul 2008)

Joe1234 said:


> Thanks for that. Would be a regular visitor to Newry - once every 2 months approx., and have never seen Tesco there, so was just curious!


 

Sorry Joe if I was misleading...there are a few Tescos in Bainbridge. I saw one with an Address for Newry Street. Mistook it as Newry.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Jody (2 Jul 2008)

I was in a fast food outlet in Newry a few weeks back that was given 60p exchange... surely thats illegal


----------



## Helen (2 Jul 2008)

g1g said:


> anytime i've shopped in uk I've used credit card instead of cash and it's always worked out cheaper no matter what the exchange rate so if you have credit card i'd recommend using that instead.


Beware there is a 1.75% handling charge on credit card foreign currency payments


----------



## Joe1234 (2 Jul 2008)

ciars said:


> Sorry Joe if I was misleading...there are a few Tescos in Bainbridge. I saw one with an Address for Newry Street. Mistook it as Newry.
> [broken link removed]



No problem.  My mind was going around the areas of Newry that I know and I couldn't find Tesco!!


----------

